# PPV Certificates not valid for On Demand w/Hopper



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm trying to use my free PPV certificates I received from Dish when they discontinued the Blockbuster by mail movies but they don't appear to work for VOD movies on the Hopper. The e-mail that accompanied the certificates say it's good for either but according to Dish this is a "known issue" with the Hopper and they are working on it. I rarely complain about their customer service but not having the functionality on their newest receivers is pretty weak, it's not like the Hopper is even that new anymore.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

They are valid on the Hopper for VOD/On Demand, but the Hopper won't show the code needed. 

Unfortunately some (maybe most) CSRs don't know that, but you should be able to call/chat with one and ask for the code for the one you want. Then order the VOD online and use that code to order it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The fix should be released soon. The issue is identifying the programming. If I understand correctly an "Order ID" will be added to the Hopper information screen so you can apply the coupon to a specific movie.

I'm not sure why they didn't do this before - to allow online purchase. If I recall correctly the PPV coupons were not for VOD in the past (there is a price difference). It appears the marketing policy changed without checking to see if engineering could handle the change.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

It isn't really a fix, but just that the software that includes the order ID on the Hopper hasn't rolled out yet. Once it does, the order ID will be displayed.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I just went through this same issue. I called and talked to a CSR. They couldn't find the Order ID for a VOD movie. They first claimed the certificate was PPV only, but I pointed out it says directly on the email it's for PPV or VOD.

They ended up putting a notation in my file that I should receive a redit after being charged for the movie, but I have to call back and make sure they do it. I'm not sure if this will be a comp or will cost one of my certificates.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

Its going to end up being a comp. I would just wait to use your coupons until the event ID appears on the Hopper.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

Coupons expire in Dec and Jan. Will the update be done by then? Who knows!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

dmspen said:


> Coupons expire in Dec and Jan. Will the update be done by then? Who knows!


I've had DIRT reps extend my PPVs in the past when they were about to expire.


----------



## some guy (Oct 27, 2012)

dmspen said:


> Coupons expire in Dec and Jan. Will the update be done by then? Who knows!


I'm certain it will be.


----------

